

'Holy Grail' for employee hiring? - gavingmiller
http://www.montrealgazette.com/life/Holy+grail+hiring+puts+right+person+right/3687892/story.html

======
spooneybarger
This brings to mind a future like Futurama where each person gets implanted
with a career chip.

